# That programme we arent allowed to talk about...



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Surely some of this is absolute tosh?

Like the lad with 4% BF and a pot belly?!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Is the the Saville Programme on tonight


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

The other bloke just looks fat, not like a BB.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Lol that fatty is a complete tool has some issues


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

And the guy who isnt allowed to lift heavy weights to lose fat?! surely the weights help, as well as cardio.

Also his missus is an annoying pr1ck :lol:


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

That Martin bloke is a tip top bellend. And to be fair this Scott guy comes across really well.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I like them all apart from the big guy cos he's got it all wrong... the other 3 guys are pretty normal.

Scott seems pretty sound.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OP

No one has said it cant be discussed, what we are not willing to allow is a witch hunt towards another member.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> Is the the Saville Programme on tonight


no its the POW programme :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> OP
> 
> No one has said it cant be discussed, what we are not willing to allow is a witch hunt towards another member.


Why would there be a witch hunt pmsl


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

watched the last few minutes online and Scott comes across well fair play to you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Why would there be a witch hunt pmsl


Not being funny mate but really cant be ar*ed going into it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mmmm chicken pesto and mozarella smoothie yak


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Fatty number 1 = sound bloke

Fatty number 2 = bell end

Skinny number 1= is a fvckin girl

Skinny number 2 = is rattling for some class a, (his wife need to clean the fvckin cooker)


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I officially Fcuking give up even that bell end matt has a decent bird Ahh FFS I'm going to jump off a bridge..... Good bye


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

All we need to know is did Scott nail that blond glamour model girlfriend


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

Its a good watch so far, that other so called bodybuilder comes across a proper douchbag! What a knob stick!

Fair play to Scott tho, comes across a decent fella.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> OP
> 
> No one has said it cant be discussed, what we are not willing to allow is a witch hunt towards another member.


I know mate, I just didn't wanna call it 'that dutchscott programme' and have it all kick off again.

That glamour models fella needs to get rid of that hat :lol:


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

so what's that about and what's the program called?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

strongr said:


> All we need to know is did Scott nail that blond glamour model girlfriend


dunno but how did that skinny lad pull her lol, hes skinny, insecure and lazy


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

On another note that fat Cnut needs some attitude readjustment lessons


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

that shake looked like vomit lol f*ck that

3 of them seem to be at least giving it a go, the fat cnut is just an idiot


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

As said Scott seems alright so does the glamor model


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

The trainers like dwayne johnsons younger, smaller, brother.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I was waiting for this thread to start... :whistling:

Scott's comming accross really well imo, seems a really nice guy, good shape, like his tat's (no ****)

Fat lad is a bit of a tit...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

they are expecting a lot though 6500 calories just like that!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> The trainers like dwayne johnsons younger, smaller, brother.


who gets 'pi55ed off' a lot lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Brook877 said:


> I was waiting for this thread to start... :whistling:
> 
> Scott's comming accross really well imo, seems a really nice guy, good shape, like his tat's (no ****)
> 
> Fat lad is a bit of a tit...


Scott's legs mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :whistling:


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> On another note that fat Cnut needs some attitude readjustment lessons


I don't get him wrapping up and telling 30kg dumbbell rows.

I'm 13 stone and can finish off with 10x 45kg


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3665345 said:


> dunno but how did that skinny lad pull her lol, hes skinny, insecure and lazy


Probably got a big piece or sells coke


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> they are expecting a lot though 6500 calories just like that!!


thats the thing mate, fair play to the 2 skinny lads they're actually giving it a go its not easy is it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> thats the thing mate, fair play to the 2 skinny lads they're actually giving it a go its not easy is it


There clearly not tho mate, only one giving it there all is Scott TBH.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Really good programme. Don't like the one with man boobs tho. Scott and the 2 lads seem serious about what they want to do but he seems he's just on there to show off. Hopefully his attitude changes further through the programme


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> There clearly not tho mate, only one giving it there all is Scott TBH.


i dont think being that skinny and not eating/training at all them jumping to 6500 cals a day and training etc is that easy tbh


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> There clearly not tho mate, only one giving it there all is Scott TBH.


agreed, the eating is a big ask but going the gym should be first priority if ur on fcukin telly because of it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Scott man you're mad caprice is on point. Is she still single??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> i dont think being that skinny and not eating/training at all them jumping to 6500 cals a day and training etc is that easy tbh


No l agree mate BUT thay arent eating or turning up for there workouts.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> There clearly not tho mate, only one giving it there all is Scott TBH.


Got to agree, one with the hat clearly doesnt want it 100%


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Got to agree, one with the hat clearly doesnt want it 100%


his mrs does though, she clearly wants a fella with some size


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

glamour model girl is marriage material, even forgiving him wearing the 'doggystyle' style tshirt to the birth of his kid:thumb:......fat bodybuilder differently knocks his bird about


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Scott looks mint there like


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

scott been on the old dnp :whistling:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Would someone tell me what you're all talking about, pmsl.


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

lol at 3.2% bf hahah


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> Would someone tell me what you're all talking about, pmsl.


BBC 3 now mate.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

whats up with scotts right pec?


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

bbc three mate a program about guys changing their bodies at gym etc


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Lewy_h said:


> Scott looks mint there like


Preferred him before tbh. But I want the mass so would say that.

He wanted the fitness so at least he's achieved that!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Would someone tell me what you're all talking about, pmsl.


bbc3 - dutch scott is on the box showing off that trademark team alpha shredding:lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> I officially Fcuking give up even that bell end matt has a decent bird Ahh FFS I'm going to jump off a bridge..... Good bye


Good bye


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Is that body fat machine broke ;-)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> bbc3 - dutch scott is on the box showing off that trademark team alpha shredding:lol:


Its ok mocking mate but he DID IT.

How many of us would ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Its ok mocking mate but he DID IT.
> 
> How many of us would ?


whos mocking?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Full credit to Scotts hard work, massive transformationn, and he's got the results he wanted.

But..

I like the before Scott, but then I'm a fan of mass,


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> bbc3 - dutch scott is on the box showing off that trademark team alpha shredding:lol:


Fair play dude. Not sure what the team alpha thing is about either to be honest, lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Was great to see @dutch_scott on there and that's the Scott who's my friend and coach.

Well done buddy


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

3% body fat?! I thought the body goes into a coma under 4%?!

Good transformations on there but the man boob guy is irritating as hell.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> Its ok mocking mate but he DID IT.
> 
> How many of us would ?


I think if he still gets stick after this then it's a bit harsh tbh,fair enough I do join in with the whole Team Alpha mocking but after watching the programme he comes across a decent bloke and no-one can deny he nailed his challenge.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> whos mocking?


Oh sorry mistook the " trademark teamalpha shredding :lol: " as taking the pi*s, clearly l was wrong.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> whos mocking?


same people who are apparently part of a witch hunt pmsl


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Dang, Scotts transformation was crazy!

I wonder what the diet and plan was like that the trainer gave him cos i bet Scott must have used his own ideas and took it further with keto/fasting/cardio!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Well I have to fully admit Scott you done alright there! And you come across alright I can see how some my find you a little pretentious but you seem alright.

Scott results =tip top

Camp boy (name?) = **** poor really not much effort

Fat boy 'bodybuilder' Martin = better yet still **** poor really attitude sucks

Skeletor aka glamour girls man = where's my hammer

Think that's a fair assessment.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Davo said:


> Dang, Scotts transformation was crazy!
> 
> I wonder what the diet and plan was like that the trainer gave him cos i bet Scott must have used his own ideas and took it further with keto/fasting/cardio!


And clen,t3,DNP ...whistles


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RACK said:


> Was great to see @dutch_scott on there and that's the Scott who's my friend and coach.
> 
> Well done buddy


you know you've made it when someone name drops you as a friend:rolleyes:

P.S Irrating guy's stretch marks are horrible, but looks far better


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 3% body fat?! I thought the body goes into a coma under 4%?!
> 
> Good transformations on there but the man boob guy is irritating as hell.


Them body stat machines are fairly inaccurate mate, if water level % is off it can effect readings also.

Give or take a few % on them I reckon


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Fair dues Scott!! That's discipline for ya..not a layabout like the other plebs..good man. :thumb:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

RACK said:


> Was great to see @dutch_scott on there and that's the Scott who's my friend and coach.
> 
> Well done buddy


Oh quick pass me a bucket ffs


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

if martin is 14% BF then im 5-6 pmsl


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Odd socks were grim!!


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

10 weeks of Test E and a few Dbol would sort Matt out xD


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Skeletor has deffo been dabbling in the class A's by the look of his face/teeth.

PMSL that he's proper happy he cant 'see any of his bones now'

:lol:


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Who goes swimming with a face full of make up :/


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

YAY i cant count my ribs! lol

good easy watch imo! kid with the hat defo needs to make more effort in general i think!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

odd socks, bright yellow teeth! how the fvck did he get a model girlfriend lol..


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

how in the world has that skinny geeky little tw4t pulled that glamour model


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Odd socks were grim!!


Grimey socks at that :scared:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Lewy_h said:


> Who goes swimming with a face full of make up :/


loads of birds!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i think the 'fat' bodybuilder is getting a bit of a bad rep, hes done well as well as scott, so has the camp guy - what do u guys want blood? lol the other guy (with the hat n mrs) was pi55 poor and has probably not stepped inside a gym since.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

**** I must be dim, Scott's the bloke on here... ok fair play!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Oh sorry mistook the " trademark teamalpha shredding :lol: " as taking the pi*s, clearly l was wrong.


depends how u want to take it lol, could even be an ironic dig towards the haters or it could just be a bit of banter as opposed to some of the hateful comments that loads of ppl dont even get pulled on.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> Who goes swimming with a face full of make up :/


She was trying to talk upper class English also ;-)

That fat bodybuilder who said "one day I was 12 stone then next thing I knew I was 16 stone", that'll be the sus and deca


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> how in the world has that skinny geeky little tw4t pulled that glamour model


She clearly wasnt much to shout about when he pulled her at high school... then she got her t1ts on the NHS and she's something to shout home about?

Average at best i'd say. :whistling:

Not saying I wouldnt of course


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

That was a brilliant programme to watch and this is a brilliant thread to read after the ridiculous team alpha thread the other day...


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought Scott came across like a nice lad giving it his all to be honest speaking to Scott wile he was filming for the show he never gave it less then 100%

But i think we need the 20.3stone Scott back


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Thought Scott came across as a realy sound guy cant fault it although i have one question that aint training related... Knowing you were going on national tv... Why on earth didnt you clip ya fcuking toe nails pmsl! :lol:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Must admit, Scott seems a good bloke. Was willing to help the skinny fella, but the other 'bodybuilder' (fat bastard) just seems a patronising pr1ck.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> I officially Fcuking give up even that bell end matt has a decent bird Ahh FFS I'm going to jump off a bridge..... Good bye


What's your face like? How much do u weigh? Are u rich? And how much muscle u packing?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's your face like? How much do u weigh? Are u rich? And how much muscle u packing?


What about me Kay?  :lol:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

let's have a sweepstake, I predict by this time next year Scott will be massive again!

@onthebuild you're exactly right mate


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Seems that a lot of it was about attitude, Scott had a good one so did well, the other big guy got there in the end but had some issues to work through first (!). The one skinny guy put a reasonable amount of effort in so got reasonable results, but the Norfolk guy seemed like he couldn't be ****d so didn't do so well. Just shows how much of it is mental as well as physical


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Patsy said:


> What about me Kay?  :lol:


I give up with u pat I've heard about marriage and kids with another woman from u today. I'm gutted but I need a rebound!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

new found respect for our boy dutch here. that personal trainer was funny as fcuk tho, loved his no bull**** style lol loved the calmness when hes effin and blinding at em


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Well done @dutch_scott thought you presented your self very well was expecting the bbc to make you out to be a c??k for their benefit , shame the programme couldn't show more of your "journey" as the other guy made himself look like a tool well done for getting through that kids play tunnel as well, I'm way to fat to get through that


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry posted that twice for some reason


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I reckon glamour model will be single soon when she dumps the addict cos she can't take the crying and sobbing he will be doing once he recieves a sh1t load of mocking. I'd be nice to Scott from now on guys, he knows where she lives!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> new found respect for our boy dutch here. that personal trainer was funny as fcuk tho, loved his no bull**** style lol loved the calmness when hes effin and blinding at em


I sat on my sofa feeling too scared to go near the telly when he was on lol


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

My favourite part was when Martin says to his girlfriend 'you'd love me whatever I looked like wouldn't you?' and she replied 'erm no!'

They should've focused more on their relationship cos I think there was going to be a domestic!


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Ha yeah, I thought he would be some celeb camp trainer getting them to do yoga or something , but he was a Rottweiler and knew his stuff alright.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I sat on my sofa feeling too scared to go near the telly when he was on lol


lol u just knew he could kill u in the blink of an eye. guy was intense


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

scotts daughter made me melt lol... i can see why he dotes on her so

errr...now for a manly response, errr.... yeah, good abs scott... but eat more


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Fair play to scott, as long as he is happy.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I give up with u pat I've heard about marriage and kids with another woman from u today. I'm gutted but I need a rebound!


Oi that was you that mentioned the marriage lol i may be a meathead but im not that stupid :lol:

Hear that guys Kay is up for a rebound so if your Welsh and muscular (like me :whistling: ) you maywell be in for the time of your life! Fcuk it ill even give you my login details fpmsl!!! :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

can someone tell me what channel what ever this was on and what the show was called please? even if it has to be PM lol


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> lol u just knew he could kill u in the blink of an eye. guy was intense


When he says 'if I'm ever down your street and you look like the before picture I'll f***ing kill ya!' i don't think he was joking


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hands down to Scott.

Exceeded his target and it wasn't for self obsession but his girl.

Only downer is his face looked very thin.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> can someone tell me what channel what ever this was on and what the show was called please? even if it has to be PM lol


BBC3 mate, Something like 'skinny guys and muscley men, I hate my body'


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Patsy said:


> Oi that was you that mentioned the marriage lol i may be a meathead but im not that stupid :lol:
> 
> Hear that guys Kay is up for a rebound so if your Welsh and muscular (like me :whistling: ) you maywell be in for the time of your life! Fcuk it ill even give you my login details fpmsl!!! :lol:


Well it's the vibe u give off pat. I'm just trying to work out if u are serious about her or if I can still try and get naked pics off u.

Um I'm not really the biggest fan of a welsh accent on a guy actually, it's fine if they have something to make up for it like u <3 but if they arent something special the welsh aren't coming in lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's your face like? How much do u weigh? Are u rich? And how much muscle u packing?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

just waiting on it showing up on bbc iplayer as i just missed it,

but just watched the trailer and have to honestly say god knows how the crypt keeper's son got that blonde though!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well it's the vibe u give off pat. I'm just trying to work out if u are serious about her or if I can still try and get naked pics off u.
> 
> Um I'm not really the biggest fan of a welsh accent on a guy actually, it's fine if they have something to make up for it like u <3 but if they arent something special the welsh aren't coming in lol


Naked pics in adult lounge ready for you when you have access soon :lol:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Good programme that.

Will say what the others have already said the bigger one was a complete c0ck, the thinner guys were nice lads and scot came across really likable.

Well done scot, looked a unit at the start but looked great at the end!!

Rep's


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Patsy said:


> What about me Kay?  :lol:


Your packing it in your suitcase lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Patsy said:


> Naked pics in adult lounge ready for you when you have access soon :lol:


Nah I need personal ones. For my eyes only


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

well i watched it all what a load of sh1t

fat fxker a bb'er ? 15st? 'ill show them what i can do'? 3 reps overhand straps 180 deads bounced off floor? heavy weights? dont make me laugh

skinny waster with blonde bird? shut the fck up and eat eat eat - call centre taking it out of u is it? joker

lil student lad - fair play - results

scott - good effort -clear results


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah I need personal ones. For my eyes only


Hmm we'll see.. Let me drop some more bf first lol!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> well i watched it all what a load of sh1t
> 
> fat fxker a bb'er ? 15st? 'ill show them what i can do'? 3 reps overhand straps 180 deads bounced off floor? heavy weights? dont make me laugh
> 
> ...


You heard it wrong mate, they called the fat lad a bellybuilder not bodybuilder :lol:


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> You heard it wrong mate, they called the fat lad a bellybuilder not bodybuilder :lol:


if only he knew how light he'd be at 8% or less

jus didnt like his attitude mate - snapping at his gf like a d1ck - wants to be a PT as well? am i gona look at him and take his advice?! nope


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Blimey, that twelve weeks if we walked in from the street would cost 5 grand ! , .


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> if only he knew how light he'd be at 8% or less
> 
> jus didnt like his attitude mate - snapping at his gf like a d1ck - wants to be a PT as well? am i gona look at him and take his advice?! nope


Fully agree mate, his gf seemed like a cvnt just as much though!

I was thinking if hes 14% then I have BF all wrong because he looked alot more than that to me. But as you say at a respectable BB'ers bf % he would be about 11stone wet through.


----------



## B-A (Nov 21, 2012)

scott looked awsome dont give **** what he used to get there :tongue:

Skinny student getting ye mum to say you wear her pants on tv ...

skinny guy number 2 must be hung like a gypo's donkey


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

ienjoyed the programme and it did make me think how dedicated we are the two skinny lads didn't seem to get it at all


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

its being repeated again at 12:15am tonight "bbc3", so set your boxes to record it if its not on catch up yet.

its called" i hate my body: skinny boys and muscle men".


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Scott came across like a top bloke. Fair play to you mate.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> *mmmm chicken pesto and mozarella smoothie yak*


i thought i was hardcore with tuna and orange juice,but i did notice dutch scott that you only had a sip whilst your mate glugged half a fckin pint down lol


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

I thought the blonde was going to get the kit off in the boxing ring,pity she didn't,Fair play to scott though,but I think he went too far,the fairey lad got ok result too,and the big thick ****3r well he needs a kick in the nuts.As far as the recovering heroin addict goes he should load up on test and deca for 3 months.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Thought Scott came across as a really sound bloke. The only one that didn't have any personal confidence issues. Great results as well hats off to you. Didn't realise your local to me too!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Good show, Scott came across, well bit of a toff though lol.

Don't see how losing weight enriches your daughters life.

You can be an amazing dad regardless, rugby players range from 16-20 stone and run their **** off for 80 mins. And some are actually parents as well!

Think your physique you'd be more suited between the two, like 15 stone; good work on getting so cut. You were the only one committed to the goals.

I bet he had to bite his tongue listening to that personal trainer (clients such as jordan and towie lol)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It was an energy aiming but poorly made documentary.

They were clearly fishing for themes for their motivation to change to try and make it more engrossing.

Fatty 1 with his obsession was genuine.

Scott's daughter thing was BS. But works better than 'I want to be on TV'

Skinny student was genuine and good results in 12 weeks.

Skinny teeth boy had dick genuine motivation and his results showed.

Scott's results were impressive and must give credit where it's due for doing what he did.

I found the trainer most annoying. His expectation and ability to help transition these people into their new lives was terrible.

Scott came away looking great among a bad bunch. So I hope he achieves what he wants from the show.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't want to tag Scot, don't want to hassle him. But daughter is adorable! Glad he met his goals.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Good show, Scott came across, well bit of a toff though lol.
> 
> Don't see how losing weight enriches your daughters life.
> 
> ...


*Toff *

noun. Chiefly British Slang

A member of the upper classes, especially one who is elegantly dressed

^ Didn't know you thought so highly of Scotty


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Thanks for all the feedback
> 
> My daughter is a cutie my world and hahah @ the Toff bit
> 
> ...


just watching it now man U put some hard work in there and came across very well unlike that other guy (big lad) lol well done mate


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

they give some rubbish advice just watching it now. Scott came across really well i think. But what are they doing putting guys of 9 stone on diets of 4500-6000 calories? they obviously arent going to be able to eat it and will make them hate training. The fat guy was so annoying.


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Thanks for all the feedback
> 
> My daughter is a cutie my world and hahah @ the Toff bit
> 
> ...


Never actually seen you on here but you seem to get allot of stick.

From what i've seen tonight your a top lad! Well done mate, you smashed your goals!

I would really love to see how quick you could gain it back though, a big cycle and muscle memory would be insane!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I thought it was an interesting programme and agree with all the other comments. Seems the other "bodybuilder" got his act together for the last few weeks.

@dutch_scott

Have you had a peck tear or something, I know someone else asked but didn't see a reply? Also did you alter your diet yourself to nail the results? I noticed at the end of the show they said that you and the other fella were consuming around 2,000 calories but did I read in your journal that you were dropping down to 600?

Anyway great results, good effort.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I was hoping to watch this on the iplayer on my nightshift tonight but it's not available on there!??

Hopefully it will be available tomorrow night, if not I'll record it when it's repeated tomorrow night


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

just seen the programme on iplayer, must say scott comes across as a nice guy.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's working on iplayer now, just watched, and I'll say same as everyone else, Scott obviously worked the hardest and saw the best results, seemed like a genuine nice bloke but probably needs an extra stone on top of his end weight, I think that would be ideal shape and more manageable than 4% bf!!

Wtf did skinny odd sock boy go on the programme for? Zero dedication, the other 2 not too bad results.

Question for Scott, did you need the coaching to achieve that or was it your own knowledge?

Just seems strange that you got rack down like 7 odd stone, obviously you know how to achieve that, just curious if you thought you needed the coaching?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

The calorie calcs are completely off. How is someone 15 stone eating 6000 cals and just 15 stone? LOL


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Noone apart from Scott embraced the point of the programme and he was shown actually training less than anyone. Kudos for achieving the goal of the programme, still think scott looked better "before".


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm eating 5060cal and i'm only 12st. Tbh I think I need to eat more as my weight gain is very slow


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Definitely inspired me to slim down mate. Start cardio for first time in a long time tomorrow... I might hate you in a couple weeks.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

s3_abv said:


> I'm eating 5060cal and i'm only 12st. Tbh I think I need to eat more as my weight gain is very slow


I honestly don't think you are eating 5000 calories a day then mate at 12 stone.

At 12 stone, at 5' 8" and male in your mid 20s you need 2750 cals, give or take. You are eating therefore eating 15400 calories above your maintenance level per week. That alone should put a few pounds of fat or muscle on per week. Basic maths and metabolic rates tells us that. Even if you are extremely active, you'd burn around 3300 cals a day and be 1700 above your maintenance levels per day and about 11900 cals above your maintenance a week, again, a good few pounds of fat or muscle or indeed water.

Scott - yep, you came across as genuine, friendly and a really nice and caring dad. IMO, couldn't come across any better.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> Rack lost largely fat his lbm in low single digit was exhadurated and was on aas
> 
> I was natty and had te Job of getting fit -slim In a time frame imposed on me. Those factors. Not my own. Someone else's challenge not mine
> 
> ...


stunner of an ex as well bud!

in the beginning they said you were on 15k calories a day, is this a BBC hypo typo?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> They said u had eaten!
> 
> Check my notes on fb I out eat Barnes du plessis once!
> 
> ...


ahhh gotcha!! out ate barny?! me and barny challenged each other to a croissant eat-off post brits in 2011 PMSL

very cute daughter mate, proud father you must be


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> That glamour models fella needs to get rid of that hat :lol:


He can't, it stops him blowing away in the wind.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Any link to watch it from outside the uk?  BBc player only works in the uk


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh. And ditch the knee length combat trousers or trinny and sussanna will be your next TV appearance 

1 final question. Did you drop your water weight BB style for the final weigh in?


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> @incrediblebulk
> 
> As we speak I am pal
> View attachment 101689
> ...


Adorable she is, how old is she now?

Me and missus enjoyed the show, thought you were very genuine, hit your goals as said and did what you wanted.

Good luck with all future plans


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

The show only showed you doing cardio but that other "bodybuilder" was only ever shown lifting weights lol.

How did you find the trainers? Did you pay much attention to their regime and diet or fly solo?

Is that lion cereal nice? Lol


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

When you were sick you chose the " unisex changing room " rather than the male .....

Is there a subliminal message here ?


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Big thumbs up to you Scott and to actually help the "skinny" guy totally decent he prob would of learnt more off you about how to improve his confidence. Fair play you seem like a top fella gotta add the fat guy was complete **** all the best done urself proud.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

@dutch_scott.

You came across really well and your transformation was absolutly epic. You clearly work your absolute nuts off and it showed. Also thought it was great the way you helped the skinny kid when he said the glamour modelling botherd him.

Well done mate.

As for that fat "bodybuilder...." no comment.


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

Great show! Really enjoyed it.

Scott: Great results (maybe a stone too light), came across as a genuinely nice bloke.

Fatty: looked better at the end but has personality/confidence issues.

Skinny kid 1: Good attitude and did OK.

Druggy kid: all kinds of WTF?

Gonna watch it again now. Gotta do something at work


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Recorded it and will watch tonight, sounds really good, well done Scott


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

MUST WATCH TONIGHT

Sounds like it all went well though Scott. Well done. I'm sure other opportunities will represent themselves now.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

BigMitchh said:


> Never actually seen you on here but you seem to get allot of stick.
> 
> From what i've seen tonight your a top lad! Well done mate, you smashed your goals!
> 
> I would really love to see how quick you could gain it back though, a big cycle and muscle memory would be insane!


You dont think he knows that? He competes like...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Even though your arrse is probably squeaky clean by now 

I thought you came across very well, seemed a genuinely nice person. A lot of respect for your work ethic too.

I liked how you tried helping the other lad, think it would have been better if you were matched with the student instead though, think your advice would have been better used there.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I really enjoyed it tbh!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

were the skinny kids really on 7K cals a day? seemed a bit much!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

So there you have it guys... Living proof that a zombie can pull a model!!!


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

If I was one of the guys that auditioned for the show and didn't get chosen I would be extremely ****ed off at the other 3. Get an opportunity like that and they just didnt seem bothered at all. Some people would kill to get help like that.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> What's the program called??


'i hate my body' part of the body beautiful season on BBC3.

scott you smashed it mate, when i first saw you i was like where the fvck do i know this guy from? i wanted to slap that fat guy.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> were the skinny kids really on 7K cals a day? seemed a bit much!


They cant have been they would have put more weight on. I also dont think they could actually eat that much took me ages to get to the point of being able to eat upto 5000 calories from being really skinny.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

kingdale said:


> They cant have been they would have put more weight on. I also dont think they could actually eat that much took me ages to get to the point of being able to eat upto 5000 calories from being really skinny.


and a 9 stone lad on 7k a day for 12 weeks will end up fat


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Its one BBC Online - http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p00yllmv/I_Hate_My_Body_Skinny_Boys_and_Muscle_Men/


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I saw this last night, watched the fat moron talking about how he lives for bodybuilding etc. and had to turn off before I lost my sh1t.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone know which gym in Bristol that is? Is it TinyToms?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, it was Ministry Of Fitness, in the most part.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye its tinytoms. Wicked gym


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

megatron said:


> I saw this last night, watched the fat moron talking about how he lives for bodybuilding etc. and had to turn off before I lost my sh1t.


but dude scotts not that bad .


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

haha too funny


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The stretch marks the fat guy had, do you think they were just from growing to fast on aas? He did go from something like 8st to 15st in 3 years


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I couldn't really understand what Scott was saying he kind of mumbled with that silver spoon and bad Alan's cock in his mouth...... (All jokes)

Is that grey hoody a team alpha one or just one that says alpha on it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I think it does say Team Alpha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> I couldn't really understand what Scott was saying he kind of mumbled with that silver spoon and bad Alan's cock in his mouth...... (All jokes)
> 
> Is that grey hoody a team alpha one or just one that says alpha on it.


I didnt see it, obviously didnt pay as much attention as you

#ObsessedMuch? :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Scott did an admirable Job.Im probably one of the few who prefered his "after" physique.However, That "trainer" ( I use the word very loosely)How does using 3 kg dumbells actually aid in the weight loss process,Id really like to know?Then he was "suprised" the skinny kid, had goten fatter, by ingestion 6500 calories a day.No Sh!t.Who would have thought eating too much makes you fat!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I didnt see it, obviously didnt pay as much attention as you
> 
> #ObsessedMuch? :lol:


Exactly. Some people just dont know when to let go


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

chilisi said:


> Just watching it now. I wouldn't have expected Scott, to sound like a posh boy
> 
> Good program I think. It highlights a lot of problems faced by people everyday.


me too  watching it now

Scott guy did amazing job, nice and shredded


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> I'm most amused at all the tweets and fb and here Bout my accent!
> 
> Hahaha


Not toff related in anyway.

What UNi did you go to? And what did u study Scott?


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

@dutch_scott - can you update this thread or your journal with the before and afters for this transformation?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Public relations then biology and UNi of Teesside and Newcastle Northumbria


How come public relations?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

chilisi said:


> Ha ha, it's funny how you build up a picture of someone on the Internet


yeah i know


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

"glamour model" i dont f*cking think so haha. She could eat a apple through a tennis racket that girl.

Programme was ok tho


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Without reading through 14 pages.

Was this on BBC3 last night? If so my mate told me about this, whats the programme called?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> well i watched it all what a load of sh1t
> 
> *fat fxker a bb'er ? 15st? 'ill show them what i can do'? 3 reps overhand straps 180 deads bounced off floor? heavy weights? dont make me laugh*
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I thought at the time, and his struggling on a 100kg push press. The dude has no idea what strong actually is!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

The PT swearing all the time made me laugh so much; it was really unneeded lol. and is it normal to kiss ur dietrition? haha. thought 6.5k calories for the skinny guys was over the top as well.

That Scott bloke looked reali familiar ? he basically just cut, made good transformation and looked shredded but wasnt really nessercy to be on the program? if he used to compete he should know how to cut lol.

the uni guy put in the effort and done alright but putting on weight is a lot harder than losing, what did they expect in 3 months?

the fat bloke was just a knob.. str8 up knob..

the skinny druggie guy done 8 sessions!?!?!? in total????? smh


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> The PT swearing all the time made me laugh so much; it was really unneeded lol. and is it normal to kiss ur dietrition? haha. thought 6.5k calories for the skinny guys was over the top as well.
> 
> *That Scott bloke looked reali familiar ?* he basically just cut, made good transformation and looked shredded but wasnt really nessercy to be on the program? if he used to compete he should know how to cut lol.
> 
> ...


See above! :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Martin seems a pr1ck. Watching the program now as I recorded it.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Just watched it now and can only echo what 90% of you have already said.

Scott seems like a nice guy, came across very well and is clearly devoted to his little girl which is nice to see.

Big guy was a tool.

Student seemed a decent bloke and got some fair results.

Other guy seemed a waste of space.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Seems a lot of hate on here, the show was about mental self image, yes the fatter guy was insecure and had issues hence he has clearly been on a mission for size with not a lot of cutting going on but he went from 8-15 stone in three years. The guy is not that strong either but If he has consistently got stronger and made himself feel better then who gives a **** what he lifts. Its a personal journey for all of them. The crack head lookalike did come across a bit lazy but perhaps bit by bit he can get confidence to hit the gym more as for his 'model' gf she is hardly page 3 material. Also the fat guy appeared to be dead lifting 200kgs which is 40 kg more than me so clearly he is strong as an ox. Scott seemed like a nice guy but had an terrible golf swing like seriously who showed you how to hit that club, put that R11 down and walk away, golf is not your sport.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I honestly don't think you are eating 5000 calories a day then mate at 12 stone.
> 
> At 12 stone, at 5' 8" and male in your mid 20s you need 2750 cals, give or take. You are eating therefore eating 15400 calories above your maintenance level per week. That alone should put a few pounds of fat or muscle on per week. Basic maths and metabolic rates tells us that. Even if you are extremely active, you'd burn around 3300 cals a day and be 1700 above your maintenance levels per day and about 11900 cals above your maintenance a week, again, a good few pounds of fat or muscle or indeed water.
> 
> Scott - yep, you came across as genuine, friendly and a really nice and caring dad. IMO, couldn't come across any better.


Mabye it's time to be proven wrong mate.

I'm eating 5060 cals a day and have been for 4 weeks, can check my diet that's posted in my thread on gaining weight. If you don't believe me!

I'm a extremely active at work all day (self employed brickie) 5 days a week and the net tells me that I can burn around 3300 calories just at work, without my bmr. I know my BMR is around 1800, that would give me my maintenance cals would it not.

So will say it again

My weight gain is very slow, think I need more calories!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Scott what are your goals now? Your body (now) is more **** the classical BB rather than the fairly modern version that we seem to think is what we all need to achieve.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> He's such a nice guy
> 
> He lost 18kg of muscle and got very fit too!
> 
> I recognise him too!


Gotta be honest, after seeing a few of the arguments on here i watched the program last night to see if my thoughts on what you was like were right....and i couldnt have been more wrong ! You seem a genuinly nice guy and i respect what you achieved on the program ! And if i had more money i would definatly look into getting help from you ! :rockon:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Scott you did yourself credit on there, well done mate. Let's be honest though, I doubt it had much to do with the work of Mark Anthony. I also like your fathers attitude 

Anyway it was a good watch - as much as everyone slating the other big guy I think people should often take a look in the mirror - it's hardly too far removed from most of the posts on boards such as this.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I honestly don't think you are eating 5000 calories a day then mate at 12 stone.
> 
> At 12 stone, at 5' 8" and male in your mid 20s you need 2750 cals, give or take. You are eating therefore eating 15400 calories above your maintenance level per week. That alone should put a few pounds of fat or muscle on per week. Basic maths and metabolic rates tells us that. Even if you are extremely active, you'd burn around 3300 cals a day and be 1700 above your maintenance levels per day and about 11900 cals above your maintenance a week, again, a good few pounds of fat or muscle or indeed water.
> 
> your wrong sorry pal. I work with S3_ABV and i can confirm everything he said. Check his diet out in gaining weight section. We'r self employed so we work our tits off and use a lot of cals


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

omgogmomgomg its u. :clap:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

LutherLee said:


> Gotta link?


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Martin = Malcombe meetball head!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

what was the progamme called?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DigIt said:


> what was the progamme called?


We're not aloud to say


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

s3_abv said:


> Mabye it's time to be proven wrong mate.
> 
> I'm eating 5060 cals a day and have been for 4 weeks, can check my diet that's posted in my thread on gaining weight. If you don't believe me!
> 
> ...


Defo up those calories then.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Gotta link?


Here's my diet if you insist

breakfast (1340 cal)

100g oats

30g whey

600ml milk

80g mixed frozen berries

banana

30g flaxseed

20g peanut

20g psyllium husks

break (655 cal)

100g pasta (uncooked)

tin of tuna

1/4 tinned tomato

15ml evoo

apple

dinner (705 cal)

100g pasta

100g chicken

1/4 tinned tomato

15ml evoo

banana

Pre workout (390 cal)

100g oats

post (361 cal)

30g dextrose

30g malto

30g whey

Tea (945 cal)

150g salmon

2 jacket potatos

500ml milk

Night (615 cal)

50g peanut butter

500ml milk

Total 5011 cal, 550g carbs/270g protein/ 180g fat


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> We're not aloud to say


how come?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Defo up those calories then.


This is what I said bud, think I need to up them a little (500cal??) . My weight gain is slow, but if it's slow then I know i'm not banging loads of fat on.

Also using ghrp-6/mod grf so my body fat is also decreasing at the same time, still nice and lean on 5000cal.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

LutherLee said:


> your wrong sorry pal. I work with S3_ABV and i can confirm everything he said. Check his diet out in gaining weight section. We'r self employed so we work our tits off and use a lot of cals


Luther to the rescue. Last time someone lost some teeth:lol:


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

The fat one thinks he is strong and he cant even do a pull up haha


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

surprised they didnt hit on the subject of steroids?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

demdelts said:


> The fat one thinks he is strong and he cant even do a pull up haha


I can do pull ups with 20kg added. Does this make me stronger and harder?


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> I can do pull ups with 20kg added. Does this make me stronger and harder?


Does mate, you should offer Mayweather a fair dig.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

lol.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Watching it now on iPlayer. Every time Martin/The Fat One says "kay gee" instead of kilos it makes me want to break something.

Scott's the only one there I'd even be able to have a conversation with!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> No remotely valid in the show?


Of course it's valid, you were in the shape you were in due to steroids. You complained of being out of breath and constant sweating, all attributed to the lifestyle of a mass bodybuilder. You put yourself in that shape, and then you decided to change it. Personally I think it was wrong for you to even get that gig in the 1st place, because you know how to change yourself anyway, you know what you needed to do to get back into a more acceptable shape and you did it.

The lure of a TV deal and a pay cheque were the only motivating factors in your decision, plain and simple.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Thanks for the feedback mate


Don't take that the wrong way though, I am not having a dig, I am just saying that I feel you may have gone into this project with an opportunity to do something different, a new challenge for a bodybuilder that normally they don't do, a reverse training of sorts. And the pay cheque and publicity would have made it even more lucrative.

But I think as time went on, you did realise that the shape you were in isn't going to let you see your kid reach graduation or beyond, and that kind of reality check put the other reasons on the back burner.

That's how I see, it, be it right or wrong, but tbh I think you should be proud for doing the right thing for you but mainly for your kid, by investing in the now to make sure you are there for her tomorrows. And that deserves credit regardless of anything else. So props to you for that.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dutch, the skinny guy with the model girlfriend, how much does he sell a gram of coke for?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dublin said:


> I wouldn't call martin fat.


We watching the same program????


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

imo scott was the only one that made any real effort, tho tbh i think he overdid it and looked ill to me at the end, the other 3 nobbers should be sent a bill to pay for the ppls time they wasted in the setup and making of the program.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I think im a big girl, few things Scott said towards the end were a bit emotional! lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The whole programme was just a massive cliché from start to finish. Thought I was watching x factor for half of it with with depressing stories at the start and rainbows at the end taking up half the running time... especially as there wasn't any changes worthy of note apart from Scott considering they had 3 months.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dublin said:


> :laugh: I know compared to you nearly everyone is fat! But id call him a bit tubby or smooth not quite fat. Maybe my tv makes people look smaller because I though Scott was an athletic muscular build not overly muscular by any means or maybe I should go to specsavers if its not the tv!!! Id certainly prefer to go out with martin over the 2 skinny lads.....


Lol thankyou but I'm not comparing him to me or anyone, just basing him on what he was- fat. The MRI scan showed how much he was carrying. You could see it when he was posing topless, you can't flex fat! Also his deadlifts were naughty! Thought his back was gonna snap lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Lol thankyou but I'm not comparing him to me or anyone, just basing him on what he was- fat. The MRI scan showed how much he was carrying. You could see it when he was posing topless, you can't flex fat! Also his deadlifts were naughty! Thought his back was gonna snap lol


the camera adds 20lbs, this is actually what skinny guy with model girlfriend looks like:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Just watched it on Sky+ and I think Scott came across a very cool guy especially as he took the weasel under his wing when the otherone fat one just wanted to look good (well try to look good pmsl).

Not that I am anywhere near as muscular as Scott but I went from 17 stone up to best part of 19 now and I think I have gone to far and now I think I want to reign it in a bit. Defo some inspiratational stuff right there and food for thought. I really wanna try and get some sort of program going up in the new year with monthly pics, measurements and weigh in.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Thanks for the feedback mate


Scott i have 1 question. Nick, did you or didn't you? 

Well done, you came accross very well with training and your daughter :thumb:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

haha god damnit, someone pm me the name of the show :laugh:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

DigIt said:


> haha god damnit, someone pm me the name of the show :laugh:


Not sure if srs? lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

2004mark said:


> The whole programme was just a massive cliché from start to finish. Thought I was watching x factor for half of it with with depressing stories at the start and rainbows at the end taking up half the running time... especially as there wasn't any changes worthy of note apart from Scott considering they had 3 months.


I kind of agree to be honest. Obviously Scott achieved his gaol, but I think it's a shame it wasn't filmed over a longer period of time with more dedicated people (bar Scott) so they could have made some good progress that could have maybe inspired more people to get themselves in better shape. But I suppose it wasn't for other people, it was for entertainment, and they all seemed to get at least a little something out of it, so no harm.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I thought the student did well in 3 months of training. I think he was sensible not to eat 6.5k calories.

Martin was fat. He was less fat after. Deal with it


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

i didnt like that know it all fitness 'guru' cnut.(back hander to the head for him)


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

What's the name of the show?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

gummyp said:


> What's the name of the show?


Embarrassing bodies :thumbup:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Seriously cannot beleive the amount of guys on here showing appreciation and saying the blonde glamour model is 'fit' ..........Seriously ? standards...!

Horrid.....


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

lxm said:


> Seriously cannot beleive the amount of guys on here showing appreciation and saying the blonde glamour model is 'fit' ..........Seriously ? standards...!
> 
> Horrid.....


I thought she seemed really sweet, made her quite attractive in my opinion.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

she was alright, lil chubby but nothin wrong with that, sweet and innocent lol , i bet she looks different with no make up on tho!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok i'll take it back...I made the post from the very first time you see her giving an interview.... she did look awful face close-up.. but after seeing her for the second time she is looking better! (pool & interviews thereafter) Sorry! :laugh:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

2004mark said:


> The whole programme was just a massive cliché from start to finish. Thought I was watching x factor for half of it with with depressing stories at the start and rainbows at the end taking up half the running time... especially as there wasn't any changes worthy of note apart from Scott considering they had 3 months.


Good point, and even Scotts transformation wasn't in-line with what they were saying on the programme. In his journal (the one that's deleted) he said he was only consuming 600 calories per day and doing multiple training session, yet the programme narrated that he was on approx 2000 calories and one training session per day, maybe two. If I'm mistaken then apologies Scott (I did already pose this question though and had no answer).


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Martin and the tall skinny guy are likely to be single right about now..the student done well..as for scott done good in three months but imo bigger is better


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

can anyone explain the benefit of a skinny guy eating 7000 cals? Am I doing it wrong? doing 3000!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

mlc2010 said:


> can anyone explain the benefit of a skinny guy eating 7000 cals? Am I doing it wrong? doing 3000!


the training spoke a lot of ****e in what we saw. God knows what was edited out.

Lets be real, Scott is using this as a catalyst to get into the world of celebrity training or the like.

And based on the standard of them (ie the guy in this program) good luck to him, he'll do well.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

mlc2010 said:


> can anyone explain the benefit of a skinny guy eating 7000 cals? Am I doing it wrong? doing 3000!


No you dont need to eat 7000. I wouldnt listen to anything that guy came out with on that program.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

7 pages and no one has posted any pictures of the glamour model "at work"

You lot disappoint me :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

lxm said:


> Seriously cannot beleive the amount of guys on here showing appreciation and saying the blonde glamour model is 'fit' ..........Seriously ? standards...!
> 
> Horrid.....


It's no wonder you never get your leg over mate! Lol

Fussy Cnut!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Dux said:


> 7 pages and no one has posted any pictures of the glamour model "at work"
> 
> You lot disappoint me :lol:


^^^^^^

Man talks sense!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Here ya go my ex!


Scott is she " famous " ?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> 84kg today


Mate you look so much healthier in that picture.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Hugo boss model ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** off Scott :laugh:

Looking 10x better this week shame about your stupid choice of beanies all the time :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Hugo boss model ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you punched way above your weight there mate :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Seeing as everyone else is giving their 2p's worth!

Watched the programme and enjoyed it although it had way too little actual information, training footage etc and was a typical dumbing down for the masses of coach potato'tards that are the general public.

Scott you came across as a genuinely nice guy, especially with the honesty about bb'ing taking over your life at the (presumed) expense of a relationship and time with your very sweet daughter etc. Obviously you had no need of the advice or help given on the programme! Shame you couldn't have used it for more of a plug!

The other guys, window lickers the lot of them. Skinny pretty boy that wore jeggings :no: and didn't want to lift, skinny seemingly aids riddled heroin user who had a decent gf and kid - worked in a call centre and was plainly just a loser. And then the 'fat' guy well overdue a cut, obviously sorely butthurt from being bullied at school, I've never seen a more obnoxious pr**k on tv before, imagine what he's like on the door, it must be a student bar or something. The way he was acting in the gym was beyond idiotic 'I'll show them what I can do, row a 30kg dumbell' what a retard. Rude to his gf on national tv as well and could do with a good slap, hopefully he'll see himself for what he is!

Seeing as you just mentioned it, the ears did look muchos bigger when they showed the end result :lol:


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

not impressed


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

skd said:


> not impressed


Go on lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Thanks for the feedback


It was very incitefull and l would hope you gleamed a lot from it Scott.

:lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@dutch_scott completely random question..you were shown going to the skinny guy's house where he had his gf and little girl..did the house smell as dirty as it looked? Plus id have hosed him down he looked like he could do with a good meal and a wash


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

The show would of been better if it showed more about the training and explanation of the training and diet etc but I think the majority of the general public wouldn't of liked it then lol.

Scott you did open up about your life choices and its affects on past relationships, both myself and the other half thought this was quite moving as you are so passionate about what you do and opening up on tv is a ballsy thing to do. Hat goes off to you sir for what you have acheived.

Typing on a phone I sound like a retard lol


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

meant to quote your post with the blonde bird, was meant tongue in cheek mate.


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

Scott, you're ripped to fvck but it's too much. Sorry to be negative but your face looks starved and carrying that little fat if you catch flu you'll be in intensive care. The body needs fat to feed itself in an emergency.

Not having a go. just concerned.

take care.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^ see my post quotes not working


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Feel great mate
> 
> This morning ... Incase u didn't see my thread


Great stuff. Better than the Philadelphia look you rocked out in the weigh in


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

personaly i wouldnt feel good being that ripped, but fair play to him

if he feels much healthier, and he seems a very nice fella, good luck to him


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Just watched it and Scott you definitely came out of it better than the others, even my mrs enjoyed it. Told me to put it back on when I stopped it half way.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

What was the glamour model birds name again? She diddnt seem that bad....

And scott, great transformation mate, felt sorry for the little college dude - just think he needed a bit more motivation.

The skinny white streak of **** needed a good kick up the ****!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Wrong thread. :lol:


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

barsnack said:


> Dutch, the skinny guy with the model girlfriend, how much does he sell a gram of coke for?


For less than he pays for it, judging from his house and personal possessions.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

@dutch_scott

Only just watch the program yesterday as had to record it on sky+

You came across a proper sound guy and absolutely smashed it, well done mate!


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

It was 12 weeks edited into a 45 minute program, where you can be defined just as much by how the editor chooses to portray you as by how you actually genuinely are. One negative comment, taken out of context, and that's it. That's who you are. But it's just a first impression.

To me, it just showed that, no matter how much you want something, wanting it alone is not enough. You have to put your heart and soul into it. You have to work for it. And only then do you stand a chance of getting it. Or getting closer to it. Because, no matter how hard you work at it, some people will never achieve the things they want.

@dutch_scott you came across as an intelligent, sincere and just all round decent bloke willing to go out of your way to help others out. Also you were not afraid of showing a bit of vulnerability, of admitting your flaws, knowing that there will be people watching with critical eyes, wanting you to fail, expecting you to prove yourself over and over again. But you worked your ass off and got the results you wanted.

And the guys who didn't achieve what they were expecting or hoping for, I hope they use their 'failure' as motivation. Although the things that have the power to change us, also have the power to destroy us. And, in the grand scheme of life, some of the things we desire are actually not even that important. As humans we are flawed because we want more. And we are ruined because we get these things and wish for what we had.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

^^^ reading that made me think of jerry springers final thought Lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

OK so the burning question is now, how long before you bulk again ? :lol:


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> A very clear and concise write up mate and thank you that was as much of me as most see! I'm human, simple
> 
> Hope the ears didn't offend u!


hahaha If women ever point your ears out, just say "makes it harder for you to fall off when you sit on my face and peddle my ears!". lol


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> OK so the burning question is now, how long before you bulk again ? :lol:


Take it you don't follow his journal :lol:


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Free months training for u my man! I'm gna use that later!!!
> 
> Hahaha


Would be a pretty awesome deal that!! haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> Take it you don't follow his journal :lol:


No , I don't, why ? Has he started doing it already ? lol Just kinda proves what I thought originally !


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Like the idea of cheat week


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Oddly enough I woke up last night about 3 or 4 in the morning with a hypo, and put TV on while I was dealing with it, and that show was on again. You went to 3.5% bodyfat or something crazy low. Don't do things by halfs do you ! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Surely you'd not encourage people to hit 3.5% BMI as a healthy option ? Bit extreme no ? I mean for the purpose of the show it proved a point, but for a generally healthy lifestyle you'd want more fat than that. Put the sh!ts up the "experts" though, I don't think they planned on that kind of reduction lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> I just believe to coach others u must walk all the walks first in any respect so yeh gotta put my all in
> 
> Thanks for watching mate


dutch, was the other 'big guy' as much as a doughnut off camera as he was on?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

lol, well you certainly did that. I was half expecting the fitness coach to start shoving mars bars down you.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

HOLY SH!T SCOTT YOUR SHREDDED. he def was not expecting that lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Well as I said I don't think he expected 3.5% to show up. I dunno why though, I thought it was obvious someone who had the dedication to get huge, is going to use that same dedication to go the other way. Had he never met a bodybuilder before ?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

**** the meaning of life.. someone tell me how that skinny lad got that girl,, seriously?

-crack head

-1% bf but a belly

-doesnt have a job?

harmless lad, but **** he did well haha


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> **** the meaning of life.. someone tell me how that skinny lad got that girl,, seriously?
> 
> -crack head
> 
> ...


she wasn't that nice...not even highstreet type of nice....tbh she looks like the claimants that come into my work

hey BF was a proper bell tho


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lumpo said:


> she wasn't that nice...not even highstreet type of nice....tbh she looks like the claimants that come into my work
> 
> hey BF was a proper bell tho


Anyone found out her name yet :lol:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Is that all you've got from her scott, a name??? :whistling:


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> **** the meaning of life.. someone tell me how that skinny lad got that girl,, seriously?
> 
> -crack head
> 
> ...


If they met today, as strangers, he may no longer get that girl. And we don't know anything about who and where they were when they met. Maybe they were at school, or worked together. Maybe she didn't find him physically attractive but they got to know each other due to being 'forced' to spend time together (such as working together) and she fell for his personality. Or they were just both drunk at some party, one thing led to another, and he turned out to be awesome in bed and/or hung like a donkey. She may have been and could still be, even more insecure than he is. Who knows, and who cares.

It's almost as if people feel that he doesn't deserve to be with her, but that's up to her to decide. Otherwise if people are envious because they themselves want a girl and haven't got a girl or can't get a girl, and feel that he shouldn't have been able to get something they haven't/can't, they should be looking at themselves rather than him. Maybe they can't get a girl because envy is not an attractive trait.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

^did any of that include a link to where I can see her legs akimbo??


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

That show was absolute bollocks. There's simply no way that the skinny kid gained 8kg of 'Pure Muscle' during that time, he looked like he'd gain about 8lb max and must have put a bit of fat on too.

No offense to Scott either, but there's no chance he was 3% body fat, still shredded but I'd say more like 6%

And that fat guy, f*ck off was he 14% fat! more like 14% muscle. Fat arrogant cnut


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I also thought Scott came across well... and seems a very good father..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

KingMJ said:


> If they met today, as strangers, he may no longer get that girl. And we don't know anything about who and where they were when they met. Maybe they were at school, or worked together. Maybe she didn't find him physically attractive but they got to know each other due to being 'forced' to spend time together (such as working together) and she fell for his personality. Or they were just both drunk at some party, one thing led to another, and he turned out to be awesome in bed and/or hung like a donkey. She may have been and could still be, even more insecure than he is. Who knows, and who cares.
> 
> It's almost as if people feel that he doesn't deserve to be with her, but that's up to her to decide. Otherwise if people are envious because they themselves want a girl and haven't got a girl or can't get a girl, and feel that he shouldn't have been able to get something they haven't/can't, they should be looking at themselves rather than him. Maybe they can't get a girl because envy is not an attractive trait.


im guessing your the stoned guy with the model girlfriend from that show......I welcome u and your pot belly to UKM


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> I wake up every day and figure out how to be a better dad! She's my world


I understand mate.. Im a very proud father of 3 :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> I spat some cheat food out
> 
> U my friend r a legend


and legends deserve a free diet plan:thumbup1:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

barsnack said:


> im guessing your the stoned guy with the model girlfriend from that show......I welcome u and your pot belly to UKM


 :lol: Brillant


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I just watched the programme on I player.

My thoughts were that Scott did well although I'd say if one is naturally slim, the weight would come off easier than if naturally chubby. This isn't to take anything away from Scott's achievement in the 3months. Scott, you did good.

Uni kid, he did ok for someone starting out, he progressed and to be honest, IMO trying to be strict with diet at uni is rather sad so I say good on him.

The call centre guy, I'm unsure if he has the motivation to get what he wants in terms of muscle building. He didn't seem too bad but he isn't gym material. As for how he pulled his 'glamour girl' partner, not all girls go for big muscular guys. Get over it.

The 'bouncer' guy, I don't understand why people on here are slating him, fair enough he had a few annoying traits but IMO he had issues regarding his size and it appears he had lost his way a bit in his quest of getting 'big'. At the end of the programme he seemed to have realised this and with luck he'll put things into perspective regarding the gym and his life.

It'd be good if in 6months they did a follow up and see if any further changes have been made and whether the lives of those involved were enriched in other areas by these changes.


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

barsnack said:


> im guessing your the stoned guy with the model girlfriend from that show......I welcome u and your pot belly to UKM


haha Very funny! Yes, I guess I could be, especially if it appears that I am sticking up for him. But you must be more stoned than he ever has been, because the fact that I am actually literate should be enough of an indicator that I am not, plus I did imply that he seemingly has no qualities a female would find attractive, hence "if they met today, he may no longer get that girl".

I just don't see why so many people have asked about her, she's nothing special in the looks department. But does seem like she loves her daughter, especially if she's seeing if things can work out with him, for the sake of the child. Most others would have been out of there LONG after the one night stand, baby or no baby. So she's a decent person in that respect.

Although I personally don't expect they'll be together for long, if they still are that is.


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The 'bouncer' guy, I don't understand why people on here are slating him, fair enough he had a few annoying traits but IMO he had issues regarding his size and it appears he had lost his way a bit in his quest of getting 'big'. At the end of the programme he seemed to have realised this and with luck he'll put things into perspective regarding the gym and his life.
> 
> It'd be good if in 6months they did a follow up and see if any further changes have been made and whether the lives of those involved were enriched in other areas by these changes.


My initial impression of 'the fat guy' was 'what a pr**k!' but towards the end of the program I actually felt sorry for him, he has deeply rooted insecurity issues and is just 'acting out' because of that, to mask his true feelings. A follow up program would indeed be good, to see what they did after the cameras had long gone. To see if they used their failures as motivation, or just let them defeat them and gave up completely. As a lot of people do.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> I do too im 3 days in Abbs and lower back still cut to fcuk so gna keep scoffing
> 
> Breakfast was three yoghurt pots with oats
> 
> ...


Holy fek!!!!!!!! what do you eat it out of? a mixing (bakers) bowl????? even when my appetite is being good, i couldn't manage ha;f of that if it killed me:cursing: I like my frosties(prefer hunny nut corn flakes tho) around my chicken, cut into stips and mixed with cheese and mixed herbe, like chicken nuggets, dip in flour and then egg, then coat in that mix and bake iin the oven....good for the gorgeous wee bairn you got there too!



OldManRiver said:


> Surely you'd not encourage people to hit 3.5% BMI as a healthy option ? Bit extreme no ? I mean for the purpose of the show it proved a point, but for a generally healthy lifestyle you'd want more fat than that. Put the sh!ts up the "experts" though, I don't think they planned on that kind of reduction lol


Well, its a different thing when you ask for a 'healthy' diet compared to a 'prep diet' there is nothing healthy about making your body struggle on such low levels of nutrients.....it depends on your own personal goals at to the diet that would be set to achieve said goal. given my surrounding i feel safe to say that i have seen most situ's and 'when needs must' comes into play if ya gonna stand up there in budgie smugglers in front of how many people to then have some other peoples 'opinion' drawn on ya:lol: Depends on your personal goals as to what the plan would be and how to play the game! That's why i chose my sport, you either lift it or you don't, you carry for x amount of cm....or you don't etc. When opinion comes into it, you can't take a chance and have to go that extra mile and hope that you show it come show day


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Follow up show later in 2013!


Well, as i am sure you will have taken into consideration.....be better for YOUR goals(according to them) by the time its filmed:thumb:


----------

